# New foster Buddy



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I picked up 4 year old Buddy from his owner on Sunday. He's a product of a divorce and his dad working two jobs.  This is the first time I've picked up a dog from the owner and it was not a fun experience. Poor guy was trying so hard not to just bawl his eyes out. 

We are very lucky he was HW negative! Besides having stinky infected ears (I'm sure the Ol Roy dog food didn't help that) he's a healthy, happy boy and has settled in very well.

I'm thinking I might have this foster less than a week since a family is coming to look at him Friday! He's a handsome boy and will be even more handsome when his coat grows all the way in (owner had him shaved in April).


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh he is gorgeous!!! Love that big ol' treat spot on the centre of his tongue! If there wasn't a family coming to see him so soon - I could practically see the word "FAILED" painted across his forehead


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> Oh he is gorgeous!!! Love that big ol' treat spot on the centre of his tongue! If there wasn't a family coming to see him so soon - I could practically see the word "FAILED" painted across his forehead


HAHAHA!! Believe me, we are very tempted!! DH has been grumbling a little that we won't have him long. He's so good! A bit of a bull in a china shop, but he's calming down. He hasn't done one single thing wrong since he's been here. I could probably leave him out of the crate while I'm gone, but I don't want to tempt fate.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

What a handsome boy!! I'm sure his first daddy misses him so much. Love that "place treats here" spot, too.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a very handsome boy. I know his former Dad is very sad but did the right thing for him. Love the treat spot.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Awwww....he's handsome!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a good looking guy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love him*

I LOVE HIM!

what a gorgeous boy!!

Buddy really can pose-all three pictures are incredible-my favorite is probably the middle one.

You REALLY need to think about adopting Buddy!!!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a gorgeous guy! He won't last long at your house, but I'd find it hard to let that guy go


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

He's so good and sweet that it is hard not to keep him, but I think he'll have more fun with the family coming to see him (if they decide to adopt). Three kids, a beagle and a pool! That would be a great life!


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Just watch out for fosters named Buddy! They'll get you. I just failed with one who brought me up to the magic number three.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

What a doll! Maybe spray him with skunk scent so they won't want him and then you will have to keep him .


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> What a doll! Maybe spray him with skunk scent so they won't want him and then you will have to keep him .


LOL!!!

Buddy went to his new home tonight. His new family is mom, dad, 3 kids, a beagle named Sassy and a pool! :bowl: He's going to be living the good life for sure. They just loved him and he was very well behaved! 

I love happy endings!


----------

